# Hells Sporting Clays



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Went out again last night to the Magna Sporting Clays to sharpen my shooting skills...

All It did was numb my brain, demoralize my spirit, and PIZZ me off! I didn't even make 50%! :evil: 

I think Satan himself set this course up. VERY difficult! I've never changed chokes so many times in one round. Some shots were hard crossers at 13 yards, and others came from way out there making you hit them before they hit the ground at 50 yards. Hard diving shots, big looping shots, rabbits that took 10 foot jumps right as you pulled the trigger, 13 yard crossers, 65 yard floaters...

AAaaaaaarrrrrggggghhhh! I want my mommy!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sounds like a ruff night there tex. im hope i can make it out there one night and shoot with you.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like fun.  

Tex, I'll try my best to make it out next week.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Six bells... Be there or be square.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Are they still open Thursdays and Weekends? Haven't been out there for a couple of years but did hear that they bought the Sporting Clays equipment from "whats their name" north of I-80. I've been wanting to try it out.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

flyfitch said:


> Are they still open Thursdays and Weekends? Haven't been out there for a couple of years but did hear that they bought the Sporting Clays equipment from "whats their name" north of I-80. I've been wanting to try it out.


"What's their name" is actually called Last Chance Sporting Clays and all they did was move to the magna gun club. It's still run by the same folks, they just have a new home now.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Tex are you shooting that over/under or that repeater? You know if the good lord wanted us to shoot o/u he would have put one eye over the other! :wink: That is why I shoot SxS's my eyes are normal! :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Tex are you shooting that over/under or that repeater? You know if the good lord wanted us to shoot o/u he would have put one eye over the other! :wink: That is why I shoot SxS's my eyes are normal! :wink:


That's ok for you, you're about an axe handle and a half across the eyes anyway. I can see where you'd have trouble shooting a stack gun. I have normal eyes at a normal width so an O/U shoots just fine for me. I'll bet your daughter is going to need a SxS too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

That is ok an axe handle and a 1/2 or even two, at least my gap is not filled with hair :lol: you had the fullest unibrow I had ever seen, but wait you got that entire body electrolis for xmas huh? See even Mendy did not like sleeping with that "blanket that the cat shed on" ! :shock: :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That lazer hair removal was for my furry elf ears and my nose hair. I still have the unibrow thank you very much. I think it makes me look distinguished. 8)


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That lazer hair removal was for my furry elf ears and my nose hair. I still have the unibrow thank you very much. I think it makes me look distinguished. 8)


WOW!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Hells Sporting Clays (UPDATE!)*

This last weeks course was a lot more civil than the ones in the past weeks. Lost of good honest "hunting" type shots with a few puke shots thrown in to keep it interesting.

I ended up shooting an 88 out of 100, my best score yet. 8) But, like I said it was a lot easier than it's been. Still makes ya work at it though. My shooting has improved drastically since last year when I started this awful habit!

Won't make it tonight, gotta form up my sidewalk to the dog run for concrete. :x


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Won't make it tonight, gotta form up my sidewalk to the dog run for concrete. 
I dont like repeat offenders, I like DEAD offenders! Ted nugent
TEX-O-BOB 

Posts: 810
Joined: Wed Sep 12, 2007 3:10 pm 
Private message 


Sounds like you need to get your priorities together buddy!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, believe me, getting this concrete down is priority *A* on my list of shimmy that needs to be done around here! Next would be finishing my shed! My wife wants her nice patio back.


----------

